# Nancy Drew is... GASP!... A RING WRAITH!



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

WARNING TO ALL CONCERNED PARTIES!

My little sister and her friend were discussing Nancy Drew, complaining about how things are so convenient for her. 

The girls is always 18. She has summers and summers and summers of 18... Immortality?

Then she looks at the crooks and they confess...

Then she is always escaping with her life from tight situations...

This lady is creepy...

Then they discussed her meeting "Ned" her boyfriend in the "Mystery of the Old Diary."

He finds a RING next to a burnt down house. It has the letter D on it so he assumes it is hers and brings it to her... at the end of the mystery she gets to keep it as a souvenier!

AH-HA!

Ned is Sauron!

He ensnared Nancy Drew.

She is one of the Ring Wraiths...

We never knew all of their identies, but tonight one more has been uncovered, Nancy Drew, Ring Wraith... 

Can you just see her putting on lipstick, solving crimes, and stalking Frodo, all in that all so chic black cape?

Can you see her taking orders from Ned, the lidless eye...

Come to think of it there was a "Mystery of the Glowing Eye" where Ned was kidnapped by a character called the Cyclops.

KIDNAPPED MY FOOT! THE CYCLOPS WAS NED! NED IS THE GLOWING EYE! NED IS SAURON! 

BEWARE!
....
...
...
...
...
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BEWARE!


----------



## Aulë (Jan 6, 2003)

You think too much....


----------



## Mablung (Jan 6, 2003)

I think the Witch King would prefer his Nazgul to be a bit more scary than she is. She must be a backup.


----------



## moon cloud (Jan 6, 2003)

you're definately on to something...*looks around suspiciously*.
I always thought there was something creepingly perfect and corny about nancy drew..nice to know she has a dark side


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree with Mablung, she must be the backup for the witch king, or maybe she's just one of the less scary Nazgul.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah... I run into less scary Nazgul all the time... several of them teach at the community college.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 6, 2003)

Screw with them and take the ring into their classes.


----------



## Aerin (Jan 7, 2003)

I think HLGStrider is more a Ringwraith than Nancy Drew is.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 7, 2003)

Nancy Drew must be her Witch King (or queen as the case may be) then


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2003)

You're just jealous...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mablung _
> *I think the Witch King would prefer his Nazgul to be a bit more scary than she is. She must be a backup. *



Are you kidding? Nancy Drew IS scary! SHE'S TERRIFYING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2003)

HORRIFYING!

It all makes sense now!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 12, 2003)

Ahh. Thats why she is so SCARY. It all makes sense now.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2003)

It does, doesn't it.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

Aright... So in my band of Wraiths now are:

-Me
-Khamul
-Lhunithiliel
-Nancy Drew
-Alice Cooper  
-Feanorian *Cough*Anamatar's idea*cough*
-
-
-

I still need 3 spots to fill!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 14, 2003)

how about my sister. she's evil adn can really scream. although she thinks she's part cat. ( she's about 7 years young) or my elementary school principal. demon lady.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *WARNING TO ALL CONCERNED PARTIES!
> 
> My little sister and her friend were discussing Nancy Drew, complaining about how things are so convenient for her.
> ...



*sigh* nuff said...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 15, 2003)

Elgee ponders Thol's response. . .

Ponder, ponder, ponder, ponder, ponder. . .

Bill O'Rielly has his moments, BC. I like to watch/listen to him, but he has his moments. He's obviously one of them.


----------



## Legolas Lewis (Jul 15, 2003)

*Rubbish*

No Offence to the author but that was the biggest bunch of rubbish I have ever read in my life(apart from enid Blyton books which are decidedly worse!!) Do not insult the tolkien books with nonsense. Anyway I wasn't too amused


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Elgee ponders Thol's response. . .
> 
> Ponder, ponder, ponder, ponder, ponder. . .
> ...



*chuckles*

Silly Elgee


----------



## wain_rider (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Rubbish*



> _Originally posted by Legolas Lewis _
> *No Offence to the author but that was the biggest bunch of rubbish I have ever read in my life(apart from enid Blyton books which are decidedly worse!!) Do not insult the tolkien books with nonsense. Anyway I wasn't too amused *





I agree with legolas lewis it is a load of tosh


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2003)

That's what Bag End is for. Serious discussion goes into the Lord of the Ring section. Bag End is for jokes (see the other threads in here).

Why weren't you amused? Isn't it all right to make fun of a great book? I think that the greatness of the book makes it more fun. 

I find spoofs on things to be very funny. . .

For goodness sakes, guys. Lighten up.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *That's what Bag End is for. Serious discussion goes into the Lord of the Ring section. Bag End is for jokes (see the other threads in here).
> 
> Why weren't you amused? Isn't it all right to make fun of a great book? I think that the greatness of the book makes it more fun.
> ...



Muahahahahahah! You tell 'um Elgee


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2003)

I did. 

I don't think they mean harm. . .It takes awhile to get used to the forum. . .

If you have any questions you can pm me. I'm the super poster lady! MU HA HA HA


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 26, 2003)

That is so great! My friend Sarah is OBSESSED with Nancy Drew, and she talks about it nonstop. I'm going to copy this and send it to her, if thats OK


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2003)

She won't gt it if she doesn't know Tolkien, however. ..
Does she?


----------



## Saucy (Aug 13, 2003)

sudden brainwave
what do ya think about the hardy boys couls they be ringwraiths too?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2003)

I see them more as Merry and Pippin. . .but that could be just me. . .

Or perhaps Merry and Pippin are the Bobsey Twins. . .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 27, 2003)

Would you look at that! My friend Sarah, (The one whom I spoke of) is sitting here next to me. She got very p'od (j/k) when I showed her, and heres her take.

Dear HLGStrider,
Since you know so much about Nancy Drew, You must have read at least some of the books, and wouldn't have gone up to book 7 if you didn't like it

 Plus, you neglected to mention that in the secreat of the glowing eye, the "cyclops" is captured.   

Besides, I know that Nancy Drews life is a little unbelievable, but thats the fun of it Besides, if Nancy Drew is unbelievable, What do you call Fairy tales? And if Nancy Drew died, or didn't ecsape, the herone wouldn't have any more of her stories for young readers all over the world to read about. and if Nancy Drew died, you can be sure there would be plenty of unhappy kids and adults. That is all I have to say.

Treyar-Well, there you have it. I warned this girl that she is soooo going to get it (right, Elgee? Don't make me a liar) and so...   Hehehehehehehehehehe!!!!! Until then...

-Treyar


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2003)

I've read all fifty-six of the original series and was quite a fan for a long time. I never read the newer ones. . .I also read all the Box Car Children originals.

I just think, in retrospect, that she is a muy fishy character. . .


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow...So Bess and George and their "special friends" must be Ringwraiths too, eh?


----------



## FREEDOM! (Sep 7, 2003)

I see the Hardy Boys more as Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

The Hardy Boys never met Nancy Drew in the original series.

They only met in later crossovers.

They couldn't be.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2003)

Bess and George could also be Orcs or disguised winged beasts. ..think about it. . .

I never knew that Ring Wraiths had a thing for bannana splits, like Bess, anyway.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

Hehe...I think George and Bess had a thing going on... 

Anyway, this is kind of absurd...I mean, it's obvious they were Ring Wraiths too...just not the Witch King...that goes to ND alone!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

*trips* Oh! Hey, this is cool!!  

No wonder I got sucked into the books! She was trying to get into my mind!  RUN AWAY! RUUUUN AWAAAAAAAYYY!  

I think I worked my way through so many of her books that I could tell you I knew EXACTLY what was going to happen next!  Good for long drives though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 7, 2005)

I read all 56 of the original Nancy Drews, though I suppose since they were originally written by several rather than one author, what is original Nancy Drew and what isn't is up in the air.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 7, 2005)

I have always wondered about that...  She must have had a lot of people under her evil power!


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 22, 2005)

hey HLDStrider,

if you have read all 56 of the books then does that mean you're possesed


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 23, 2005)

It is dangerous to delve too deeply into the art of the enemy. . .


Such things I saw. .. shudders.

Like those 70's style illustrations in some copies with Nancy in plaid bellbottoms. . .


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 23, 2005)

that style is way out! i liked the outfit that the ringwraiths where wearing!i like black! yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah ha! I see what you do with your time Elgee!

On topic, who wrote the Nancy Drew books, really? The same person wrote Bobsey twins, Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, among a few others. I heard it was a nice lady named Harriet Adems, and it was started by her father, and she just kept going. I've heard other name as well, so who really is carolyn Keene?

More so on topic, So if ND is a wringwraith, then that makes Carson Drew what? Fell Beast? lol!


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 15, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> On topic, who wrote the Nancy Drew books, really?


Enid Blyton's evil twin.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 15, 2005)

I actually heard that there was a group of writers who wrote all three series over a period of several years. Some sort of society. I don't think there ever was an actual "Caroline Keene" persay.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 15, 2005)

well then.....who accually is Carlynn Keene. and Fir. Carson be a fell beast. if he was anything he would be a Balrog


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2005)

humm, goos question. I do wonder who 'Carolyn Keene' really is...

So a society? I mean, I know there's ND books still beign written, and they're probobly all a big clik of people, but originally, was it a group, or was it one person?


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

BlackCaptain, what about meeeee??? Are Elf-wraiths not wraiths or something? Or will i be accepted? 
Plz?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nancy_Drew

Since this thread was resurrected, I thought I'd solve the great mystery of all times, who wrote all that stuff?

In the time it took me to type this my 2-year-old has taken all of my Christmas CD's out of their jackets and put them into other CD's jackets. . .how times have changed since when I wrote this and was able to sit down for five minutes and actually think out a post. ..


----------

